# Programm zum Bildschirm filmen?



## HardstyleGod (25. April 2005)

Hey Leute such nen Programm mit dem ich das was auf dem bildschirm läuft filmen kann.... THX


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2005)

Camtasia Studio


----------



## reallysorry (26. April 2005)

windows media encoder


----------

